# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] LiMorph

## linaro

*UPDATE*: No longer maintained but here is the source code: GitHub - Linusaronsson/LiMorph


* 
Information:* 

 As for all morphers, use at ur own risk. No reported bans.

* Requirements:* 

  Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2019 

* Commands:* 



```
.commands
.morph <morph_id>
.morph target
.race <race_id>
.gender
.item <item_id> <item_appearance_id> <version_id>
.item target
.item <item_id> target
.mount <mount_id>
.title <title_id>
.enchant [1-2] <enchant_id>
.shapeshift <form_id> <morph_id>
.shapeshift <form_id> target
.shapeshift <form_id> 0 (turns shapeshift form into humanoid)
.customizations (lists all available custimizations for the currently morphed race and gender)
.disablemeta
.scale <scale>
.npcid 
.reset
```

Any command with "target" as operand corresponds to changing the morph/items into that of the current target. Apart from these commands you can also alt-click items, sets and mounts in the collections tab.

* Usage:* 

In the new game version (9.0.5) Blizzard added some major changes that complicates the implementation of the morpher (the same changes added to classic a while back). I've found a workaround but for the moment it requires you to write the following in the in-game chat after injecting LiMorph:



```
  /run LM()
```

You must also write the above line after relogging or doing a /reload. I am working on a solution that does not require this, but hopefully it is fine for the moment. You could simply add the above line at the start of all your morphing macros and you would not notice a difference.

* Download:* 

  LiMorph 9.0.5.38134 

* Discord server:* 

 Discord

* Upcoming features:* 

 Spell morphing Saving current morph

* Credits:* 

Thanks to Jax (creator of jMorph) and Icesythe7 (creator of iMorph) for useful tips/hints.

----------


## zys924

Thanks for the sharing. Mind open source so we can avoid possible detections as this all involves memory injections?

----------


## linaro

> Thanks for the sharing. Mind open source so we can avoid possible detections as this all involves memory injections?


As of right now I have no intentions of making it open source, sorry. If there is anything specific you have questions about feel free to DM.

----------


## linaro

Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.36949.

----------


## ertgeyhtrjf

Thank you for the quick update, much appreciated.

Edit: Small bug report, it seems smart morphing is bugged to some extent. Activating the night fae soulshape ability doesn't update the model and the chat print out reads "LiMorph: UNREACHABLE: smarthMorphShapeshift()". Further I'm not sure if it's intended, but it seems morphs do not persist through loading screens. 

Anyway, great work, been enjoying it very much.

----------


## linaro

> Thank you for the quick update, much appreciated.
> 
> Edit: Small bug report, it seems smart morphing is bugged to some extent. Activating the night fae soulshape ability doesn't update the model and the chat print out reads "LiMorph: UNREACHABLE: smarthMorphShapeshift()". Further I'm not sure if it's intended, but it seems morphs do not persist through loading screens. 
> 
> Anyway, great work, been enjoying it very much.


Thanks for reporting. The shoulshape bug should now be fixed.

Edit: item morphs now properly persist after loading screen

----------


## ertgeyhtrjf

Confirm, it's fixed. Thank you very much.

----------


## linaro

*Update 2020/12/20*:

Two new commands implemented:

*.shapeshift <form_id> 0*

Turns the provided <form_id> into the default humanoid form.
 *.customizations*

You can now change the character customizations for any race and gender. Type .customizations to see which customizations are available for the currently morphed race and gender.

----------


## Taftvalue

The 1 million dollar question: Spell morphing, when?

----------


## Anthenian

We'd 100% love spell morph being added.

----------


## linaro

Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.37142.

----------


## linaro

Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.37176.

----------


## Phoen!x

Hey Linaro. You maybe heared that iMorph (classic morpher) was discontinued. I know it's a "begging" thing, but would you plan a new Morpher for WoW Classic ?

----------


## linaro

> Hey Linaro. You maybe heared that iMorph (classic morpher) was discontinued. I know it's a "begging" thing, but would you plan a new Morpher for WoW Classic ?


Hello, yes I heard. I'm afraid the motivation is quite low to work on a large project like that when classic is done very soon. I will likely be making one for TBC though.

----------


## jeffrey201

Hey linaro can you please let us know when we can hope for spell morphing? This feature is incredible and I would love to use it.. please give me hope!

----------


## linaro

> Hey linaro can you please let us know when we can hope for spell morphing? This feature is incredible and I would love to use it.. please give me hope!


Likely not anytime soon unfortunately.

----------


## jeffrey201

Hi linaro, is that because it's too hard to implement it ? Just wondering the reason why. Thx

----------


## linaro

> Hi linaro, is that because it's too hard to implement it ? Just wondering the reason why. Thx


Partly yes

----------


## linaro

Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.37474.

----------


## Justwoo

hey i've noticed a bug related to male orc - when changing races out of male orc (which is what my actual character is) it seems to play the male orc eviscerate animation for every other race that i swap to

i think that this might be because the rogue kyrian ability uses the same animation as the orc male eviscerate and your morpher is picking up that animation and swapping it to every other race instead of the actual eviscerate ability animation (not 100% sure on this ofc, just assuming this is what's happening)

it's no big deal because i can just swap to female orc and it works perfectly, just thought i'd let you know about it

also, huge thanks for releasing this program!

----------


## Romazeo

My biggest gratitude! jmorph doesn't work on win8.1, but this one is perfect. Your are my best friend now  :Wink:

----------


## linaro

> My biggest gratitude! jmorph doesn't work on win8.1, but this one is perfect. Your are my best friend now


Glad it works for you  :Smile:

----------


## linaro

Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.37864. (Make sure you read the "IMPORTANT NOTE" in the original post).

----------


## jemaa

It doesn't work for me, I don't understand what I'm doing wrong (

----------


## linaro

Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.37893.

----------


## Necro19

> Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.37893.


Getting this error
2x [string "LM()"]:1: attempt to call global 'LM' (a nil value)
[string "LM()"]:1: in main chunk
[string "=[C]"]: in function `RunScript'
[string "@FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua"]:2182: in function `?'
[string "@FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua"]:5094: in function `ChatEdit_ParseText'
[string "@FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua"]:4758: in function `ChatEdit_SendText'
[string "@FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua"]:4794: in function <FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:4790>
[string "=[C]"]: in function `ChatEdit_OnEnterPressed'
[string "*:OnEnterPressed"]:1: in function <[string "*:OnEnterPressed"]:1>

Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'LM' (a nil value)"


not working for me

----------


## linaro

Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.37899.

----------


## anc3stral

.exe said injected i use /run LM() but when i tried .gender and other commands character said .gender instead of change gender T_T

----------


## linaro

> .exe said injected i use /run LM() but when i tried .gender and other commands character said .gender instead of change gender T_T


That means it did not inject properly. Try restarting wow or your PC and try again.

----------


## anc3stral

worked! thanks a lot mate!

----------


## mindmyself

Just wanted to point out two issues that I noticed while using this morpher.

1. Mounts that are changing your characters appearance don't work. I tested the Hivemind Mound and the Obsidian Nightwing. You just stay as your morphed chaaracter and not become the mount model.

2. Using the Mercenary Contract (which allows you to queue as the other faction in Battlegrounds) keeps resetting your character model to the opposite faction one. E.g. I am a male tauren and in BGs I will become a male Draenei. If I change the race using the morpher to female night elf it only works for as long as I do not mount or die and the model keeps resetting to male draenei.

Other than that it works great

----------


## jemaa

please update )

----------


## linaro

Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.37988.

----------


## linaro

Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.38134.

----------


## anc3stral

boss, we need an update!!! i'm troll, please have mercy!

----------


## Romazeo

I think I should play druid for a bit 'cause can't morph due to new WoW version and LiMorph being outdated  :Frown:

----------

